# NO Tips at all...



## VictorUBLY (Jan 27, 2018)

I know it must be a recurrent subject but I've been driving in Miami for about 3 month now full time. I open doors when I can always help with luggage and bags and still no tip especially big money tourists i pick in super expensive condos by the beach to the airport. Its really frustrating because i tip everywhere i go and i know when people give extra they expect a tip. Only answer i can think of its people don't gtive a damn. Or am i doing something wrong


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

VictorUBLY said:


> I know it must be a recurrent subject but I've been driving in Miami for about 3 month now full time. I open doors when I can always help with luggage and bags and still no tip especially big money tourists i pick in super expensive condos by the beach to the airport. Its really frustrating because i tip everywhere i go and i know when people give extra they expect a tip. Only answer i can think of its people don't gtive a damn. Or am i doing something wrong


You might be. Really hard to tell.

Don't talk to much.

Really no need to open doors.

When someone is trying too hard to help me, I usually get annoyed.


----------



## VictorUBLY (Jan 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You might be. Really hard to tell.
> 
> Don't talk to much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply i really don't try too hard and if the pax don't want to talk I don't either but. You insight is appreciated


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

VictorUBLY said:


> Thanks for the reply i really don't try too hard and if the pax don't want to talk I don't either but. You insight is appreciated


What works well for me.

I removed all the lock levers and buttons from the passenger area except the driver's seat.

Enable auto lock. As soon as I put the car into drive, all the doors lock.

Enable child lock. This is where the rear doors do not open from the inside.

At the drop off or shortly before mutter under my breath about the last cheapskate rider and how I know where he/she/they live and how I'm one cheap ass away from snapping.

Then I get out and manually let rider out standing in the 70° opening my car door leave for entering /exiting vehicle holding my hand out.

Some nights, I'll get tips from all 3 riders of a group. I find it's all related to just how close to snapping they believe you to be.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

VictorUBLY said:


> I know it must be a recurrent subject but I've been driving in Miami for about 3 month now full time. I open doors when I can always help with luggage and bags and still no tip especially big money tourists i pick in super expensive condos by the beach to the airport. Its really frustrating because i tip everywhere i go and i know when people give extra they expect a tip. Only answer i can think of its people don't gtive a damn. Or am i doing something wrong


Clean your car every morning. A clean car can make an enormous difference. Some car washes have free vacuums. Take advantage of them.

Wash your car at least twice a week. More if you're in a dirtier area. Remember that too much washing can damage the paint.

Wipe down all surfaces included the dash with a wipe that is sometimes handed out by said car washes.

Turn off the voice navigation. I've been tipped more having the voice muted so our conversations don't get interrupted.

Spray your car lightly with air freshener like original febreeze. Just a light press once and make sure you air out the car by rolling down the windows a crack.

If all else fails check your weekly summary. Assuming this is for Lyft.


----------



## VictorUBLY (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for all th le replies guys. I'll keep all the advices in mind


----------

